# Besoin de windows sur mon Imac 27" mi-2011



## hdaiforever (17 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je vais avoir besoin d'installer windows 7 que je possède déjà sur mon iMac 27" mi-2011 sous MacOS 10.11.2
Le but est d'utiliser un logiciel pour la gestion de mes caméras IP Heden Cloud motorisées v2.4, leur soft n'est pas compatible MacOS.
Cela me permettra aussi par la suite d'avoir plus de possibilités sur les logiciels PC avec mon iMac.

Je possède un HDD externe de 1To en guise de Timemachine, et mon HDD interne fait 1To également, et il me reste 600Go de libre mais sans partition.

Je ne connais pas ce procédé, j'ai vu qu'il y avait 3 logiciels pour ça:
- bootcamp
- parallels desktop
- VMware Fusion Pro


J'ai plusieurs questions:

1- lequel de ces 3 softs est le plus adapté pour utiliser un ou des softs pour PC uniquement ?
2- faut il partitionner pour installer windows, si oui comment ?

Merci.


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (24 Janvier 2016)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je vais avoir besoin d'installer windows 7 que je possède déjà sur mon iMac 27" mi-2011 sous MacOS 10.11.2
> Le but est d'utiliser un logiciel pour la gestion de mes caméras IP Heden Cloud motorisées v2.4, leur soft n'est pas compatible MacOS.
> ...


bootcamp est un dual boot , tu démarre sur windows , c'est comme si tu avais un pc donc compatible et performance a fond mais si tu as besoin d'un logiciel mac en meme temps ou après , sa peut être contraignant ( démarrer windows , faire ce que tu as a faire , le mettre sur une clé usb ou un dossier partagé , redémarrer sur mac ... et si t'a oublié un truc , redémarrer sur windows bref .....
parallels et fusion , c'est des machines virtuelles , faut donc créer un disque dur virtuel ( ce qui sera fait automatiquement ) mais sa peut ralentir ton mac lorsque c'est en marche et il faut acheter les licences de parallels ou fusion . 

il existe d'autres solutions gratuites permettant de "porter " ton logiciel sur ton mac , par exemple  , il y a l'excellent playonmac qui est très efficace ou winebottler . 

playonmac installe un petit disque virtuel sur ton mac qui te permettra peut être de lancer ton application , tandis que winebottler est plus compliqué , mais permet de transformer ton application pc en application mac (comme playonmac) , mais contrairement a playonmac , tu pourra la mettre sur une clé usb et la lancer depuis n'importe quel mac


----------



## hdaiforever (24 Janvier 2016)

J'ai opté pour VirtualBox, je suis en 5.0.10 et il me demande de mettre à jours en 5.0.14, mais j'ai peur que cela m'efface tous les paramètres ...


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (24 Janvier 2016)

et si tu essayais playonmac ? a part une interface de windows 98 , sa marchera impec' sans impact sur les perfs de ton mac ^^ virtualbox , c'est vraiment la machine virtuelle la moins efficace ... après je sais pas , copie peut etre ton disque dur virtuel sur ton bureau ^^


----------

